# Researching my book



## writer_87 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm doing a bit of research for a book I am writing and am trying to gather as much research on trending genres and topics. Can you please tell me your favourite books that you have read recently as well as your age and if you're male or female. 

If it's not too much trouble, please tell me why you like these books as well.

Thanks


----------



## Skodt (Jul 10, 2013)

My favorite book's are really a matter of nostalgia. Harry Potter, brought me into reading at a young age. While not the best written books I have ever read; they hold a special place in my heart. 

Other favorites include: 

Dune- The first Sci-Fi book I ever dipped into, it left me feeling overly warm towards the genre. Something I have not been able to duplicate with another series in Sci-Fi.

The Name of the Wind: A really well written Fantasy piece by Peter Rothfuss. This book's prose is beyond compelling. It takes you on a journey that will leave you fulfilled and excited for more. 

The Rangers Apprentice Series- As you can tell I have a weak spot for Fantasy. This is a simple written book, but it does not take away from the characters. The characters are easy to relate too, and bring you into their story. 

Those are a few. I am a male of twenty five.


----------



## Kehawin (Jul 10, 2013)

I am a series buff.  I can say with utter conviction that my favorite series of all time is The Incarnations of Immortality by Piers Anthony.  I love this series because the idea is original, each story stands alone but is deeply intertwined with the others, and each of them caused deep philosophical "eureka" moments for me.  (I first read them in my early 20s)

My next favorite series is a series called The Blending by Sharon Greene, because it is, for me, the most believable magic system story written.  (I read these books first about 10 years ago)

As for a non-sci-fi/fantasy genre, I love two books by the same author:  they are found in the romance section of the book store, but they are, IMO, much more than romance books.  They are A Knight In Shining Armor and Remembrance, both by Jude Devereaux.  One is about time travel, the other about past lives/karma.

Of these authors, perhaps the only one I would want to emulate style-wise is Jude Devereaux.  Sharon Greene's style is a little too formal for me, and Piers Anthony's is probably the opposite spectrum - though I have never quite been able to put my finger on what it is that makes me stay slightly disconnected.  But all three of them I love because of the "outside the box" stoires, either first or only of their kind.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 10, 2013)

There's very little use in researching "trending genres and topics", at least for a writer. By the time a book is written, queried, accepted, produced, marketed, and actually put out into the world, any trends, if they exist at all, have changed. Write _your _book as best you can and go from there.


----------



## writer_87 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. FleshEater, it is people like you that make people like me want to avoid forums in the first place. The reason I have been inactive since signing up is my business. As for the others, I will take your feedback into consideration and if anything, have learned of some good books to dive my nose into.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 11, 2013)

I tend to be all over the map on what I read, just no pattern at all, but I agree with those who say it's a real challenge to pick a trend and ride a wave.  Just about the time someone says "it's dead" someone comes along and proves the genre is alive and well, and just about the time someone says "this is a hot market that will last forever" it fizzles.   A dear friend told me that years ago he was told by an renowned agent that "nobody wants violence any more" in books, film and especially TV.  Yep....

Me?  I'd encourage you to write what you love, the way you like, and strive to be either unique or just flat-out better!  best wishes on your quest!


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jul 11, 2013)

Male, 19. The City and the City by China Miéville. It starts as a hardboiled police procedural in an east-european city-state, but then quickly descends into a maddening psychological enigma that smears the line between mysterious fantasy and gritty realism. As well, the dialogue is excellent.


----------



## Jeko (Jul 11, 2013)

Neil Gaiman's _Coraline _- still the best story I have ever read, ever.
Darren Shan's _Procession of the Dead _- restored my faith in the author. A cracking book of subtle fantasy.
_The Bible -_ not only the center of my Christian life, but the King Jame's version is beautifully written. A fantastic historical document.

Oh, and I'm 16. Male.


----------



## Whisper (Jul 11, 2013)

There are so many books that I can list as my favorite especially as I’ve been reading my entire life (and I’m retired from the military so that should give you a hint concerning my age). I’m male and 45+

Let’s start with:
Lord Fouls Bane – Read this book back in high school and it was my introduction in the Fantasy world. There are so many things to love and hate about this book, but easily one of my favs.

The Stand – One of the only books ever read twice (on purpose).

Lucifer’s Hammer

World War Z – Don’t usually read Zombie books as they are pretty much all the same, but this one is unique and very well done.

Battlefield Earth

And finally the Apprentice Adept series by Piers Anthony


1 _Split Infinity_ (1980)
2 _Blue Adept_ (1981)
3 _Juxtaposition_ (1982)
4 _Out of Phaze_ (1987)
5 _Robot Adept_ (1988
6 _Unicorn Point_ (1989)
7 _Phaze Doubt_ (1990)
*And *
*Incarnations of Immortality series also by Piers Anthony*


1 _On a Pale Horse_ (1983)
2 _Bearing an Hourglass_ (1984)
3 _With a Tangled Skein_ (1985)
4 _Wielding a Red Sword_ (1986)
5 _Being a Green Mother_ (1987)
6 _For Love of Evil_ (1988
7 _And Eternity_ (1990)

EDIT: Terry Pratchett's discworld series deserve's a mention as well.


----------



## John_O (Jul 12, 2013)

Cadence said:


> _The Bible -_ not only the center of my Christian life, but the King Jame's version is beautifully written. A fantastic historical document.



Amen!!^^
 I Aside from KJV I also read a lot of Bible Study. Most of my secular reading deal with books about animals.


----------

